# Car rental



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

Hertz or fair? Do you need good credit? I defaulted on a car and owe $4900 on credit cards.

My Prius died and I have no money to fix it.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Get a real job.


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

My very bad credit still allowed me to rent at Hertz, Enterprise and Maven Gig in the past 18 months.

And I was approved for Xchange Leasing but didn't follow up. But I believe a bankruptcy would disqualify one for Xchange back when they were in business


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> My very bad credit still allowed me to rent at Hertz, Enterprise and Maven Gig in the past 18 months.
> 
> And I was approved for Xchange Leasing but didn't follow up. But I believe a bankruptcy would disqualify one for Xchange back when they were in business


I'll give it a try, just very depressred now. thank you.


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

i got rejected by 3 companies


----------



## Signal Twenty (Jun 26, 2017)

welfarekid said:


> I'll give it a try, just very depressred now. thank you.


Good luck. I give you props for trying and wanting to work.

Like another poster said, look for a "real" job. Unless you're hustling...like really hustling...you're gonna make more money on $9.50/hr at Walmart and then you don't have to worry about paying for wasted gas, depreciation on your car, and the stress of having an automobile accident, your insurance company finding out and dropping you.


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

You will not be able to rent from Fair with that credit history but you can from Hertz. You just need the $250 deposit.


----------

